# Location to buy wire



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Does anyone know of any local stores that carry ss safety wire in .051 for thru-wire construction? I've checked all my local stores and can't find it anywhere. I found it online, but would prefer to buy locally. Thanks.


----------



## musky2much (Mar 30, 2006)

Check a local welding supply shop in your area. They almost all carry ss wire in pre-staightened 36" lengths and sell it by the pound.

Cliff
www.alleycatlures.com


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

I've tried the ones closest to my house and everyone asks if I want mig or tig wire. What exactly is it that I should ask for? They ask me what I'm using it for and it's kind of hard to explain to them what I'm using it for. Is there a certain type of wire that I can ask for and they'll understand? Thanks!


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

Mig wire comes on rolls and tig wire comes in 36 in lengths,common sizes are 1/16,,3/32,,1/8,,5/32,,3/16 Mig wire .023,,.030,,.035,,.045,,.062 and up and sold in rolls 1 lb,5 lb 10 lb up,


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Mig wire can be bought at your local Harbor Freight, Home Depot, and Lowes as well.

flash--------------------------------out


----------



## whittler (Feb 10, 2008)

McMaster Carr carries all sizes of saftey wire and their service is very good.


----------

